# Bariatric Surgery



## aquaholic75 (19 Dec 2013)

Pretty sure this one has never been asked. Did a search and came up with nothing (when the server finally allowed me to do a search).  Just over a year ago I was weighing close to 450lbs. Currently I am south of 250lbs.  This is due to 2 things one is being very active ie Gym and other physical activities. The other is bariatric surgery.  My question is does anyone think that this surgery would disqualify me from recruitment?  Medically, my doctors (Family and surgeon) are 100% behind me doing this. Tried to find answers on the net but came up with nothing. The folks at the CFRC had no idea either but still encouraged me to apply (PRes) I don't mind doing the process ie CFAT, PT Test etc. I would just hate to get my hopes up when medically, according to the CF, it isn't possible. 

Thanks in advance for the responses


----------



## Cbbmtt (19 Dec 2013)

You already went through the first steps, why wouldn't you go through the next steps? Is that surgery going to stop you from doing your job? Physical activity? Basic Training? If your answer is a "no", most likely this is not going to be an issue.

I'm not saying yes or no, but just go through the steps, you've already taken some and might as well finish going up the stairs.


----------



## aquaholic75 (22 Dec 2013)

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> You already went through the first steps, why wouldn't you go through the next steps?



Good point and I agree fully with you. Was just wondering if anyone had any insight into this kind of situation.  Any idea if I should get clearance letters from my doctors prior to the medical? As a way to cut back on the waiting game? I'm pretty sure they're going to want one anyway.


----------



## Cbbmtt (23 Dec 2013)

Personally, I would wait till they request them.


----------



## DAA (23 Dec 2013)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> Any idea if I should get clearance letters from my doctors prior to the medical? As a way to cut back on the waiting game? I'm pretty sure they're going to want one anyway.



It's a "recruiting" medical.  So there is no way, no how, anyone here can answer your question.  It's between you, the Snr Med Tech and the RMO and no one else.

Go through the application process, answer the questions and then go from there.  If you happen to be found medically "unfit", then you need to ask the Snr Med Tech "How can I go about challenging the unfit decision?"  I am sure they will give you alot of paperwork and then you are on your own to decide what you want to do.


----------



## medicineman (24 Dec 2013)

You can get all the "clearance letters" you like - the only people that "clear" you for military service are the military.  You can get letters from your family doctor and your specialist(s) outlining your past conditions, management and progress (you'll likely be asked for them actually), but they themselves don't make the medical decision regarding your fitness for service - that decsion comes from the Recruit Medical Officer.

MM


----------



## aquaholic75 (24 Dec 2013)

Well good olé Google seems to have provided me with a possible answer to my question.  Seems as though the DND has been providing obese troops with the surgery. So I'm going to venture out on a limb and say that the surgery alone will not DQ me from recruitment. 

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=IUO6Uvf1J-Tc2AX-pYDQBA&url=http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/canada-politics/dnd-pays-2m-troop-weight-loss-surgeries-report-185353311.html&cd=2&ved=0CDEQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNETQ2y6M1gv0IJC9kcA5b31rs07Nw


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Dec 2013)

aquaholic75 said:
			
		

> Well good olé Google seems to have provided me with a possible answer to my question.  Seems as though the DND has been providing obese troops with the surgery. So I'm going to venture out on a limb and say that the surgery alone will not DQ me from recruitment.
> 
> https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=IUO6Uvf1J-Tc2AX-pYDQBA&url=http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/canada-politics/dnd-pays-2m-troop-weight-loss-surgeries-report-185353311.html&cd=2&ved=0CDEQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNETQ2y6M1gv0IJC9kcA5b31rs07Nw



Your logic is faulty.  These people are in the military already. You are not.  DAA is in the military has expertise in the recruiting area.  medicineman is a military medic.  You can either listen to what they tell you or dwell in fantasy land.


----------



## aquaholic75 (25 Dec 2013)

Not dwelling in fantasy land my friend. I do realize that there are still many hoops to jump through before I'm deemed medically fit for recruitment. I have taken the advice of the previous responses to heart. All I'm saying is that their might be a light on at the end of the tunnel. Besides isn't the recruitment process quite a bit of hopes and dreams anyway?


----------



## Laura072990 (8 Jun 2016)

Can someone still apply for the Canadian armed forces if they have had weight loss surgery in the past ? I know there is two types of surgery -RNY which changes your digestive tract- I can understand if that may disqualify from joining , but the second type of surgery is the vsg where they take a part of the stomach out so it doesn't really change the digestive tract .... Any how is this an automatic disqualification ? I have looked everywhere and all I can find is answers for the United States military .... 
If a recruiter could please let me know
Thank you in advance !!


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2016)

It looks like the Original Poster got in. His most recent posts have been in the VAC forum.


----------



## Laura072990 (8 Jun 2016)

Perfect! Thank you so much for the information !


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2016)

Laura072990 said:
			
		

> Perfect! Thank you so much for the information !



You are welcome.  Good luck.   

As always,  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## KuroKuma (22 Nov 2021)

Does anybody know if the CAF ever covers bariatric revision surgery?


----------



## sarahsmom (27 Jan 2022)

They do cover it once in the course of your service,* however... *you will have to work with your MO beforehand and lose a certain amount of weight (50lbs) prior to the surgery. This is not the MO's idea, it usually comes from the bariatric surgeon. You will also be on a TCAT for quite a while after due to not being able to eat normal amounts of food. But it is covered. I know of one member who had the surgery.


----------

